
Software developers can stop Racism - lukaslukac
https://web3.coach/how-software-developers-can-stop-racism
======
lukaslukac
I am extremely disappointed to see how social platforms are failing the
current moral crisis. In this post above I explain why and what can we do
about it.

Help me spread the word and let's rebuild them:
[https://twitter.com/Web3Coach/status/1267802413848723459](https://twitter.com/Web3Coach/status/1267802413848723459)

------
__vb__
A genuine question: How does Facebook already not address those points? Its an
open platform and actually faces a lot of bar rep for being too open?

By open I meant: people can say/post whatever they want.

~~~
lukaslukac
Hi, sorry what do you mean by Facebook already being an open platform?

